# 9 Latest Green Cars in the World (2010)



## justinjay (Apr 9, 2010)

The cars are just awesome..the hybrids seem to look better than the regular cars.. the models are just awesomeand are clean for the environment too.. .. i want onee. 

http://www.environmentteam.com/2010/03/24/9-latest-green-cars-in-the-world-2010/

cheers


----------



## rogerd (Feb 22, 2011)

Those cars look awesome. Just goes to show that if it is green it doesn't have to be lousy looking. It can still look great and be more environment friendly!!


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

What a crappy article. It's not a green car just because it's a hybrid. I could make a car that runs on gasoline and shattered dreams and call it a hybrid. Unless it gets great mpg it's not green. As soon as I started reading I thought there's probably even a Fisker on the list...

"Can’t figure out which one is latest and which one is not" - Any did you figure that out? Apparently not, as when each hit the market was not mentioned. Latest to market is also a poor metric for comparing 'green' cars.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry Ziggy, this is an old thread bumped up by a spammer.

Spammer now dead.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Except that the Prius beats it...


----------

